# Geforce FX 6200 problems.



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been reading for 3 days, and this card, when needing the driver, raises some hell.

First, I'll start off with my computer specs:

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
System Manufacturer: PCCHIPS
System Model: A21G
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM

For my Display Drivers, it says:
Drivers:
Main Driver: vga.dll
Version: 5.01.2600.000 (English)
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Mini VDD: vga.sys
VDD: n/a
DDI Version: Unknown
Current Display Mode: 1024 X 768 (32bit) (1Hz)


In my device manager, under Other devices, there are 3 things. (With yellow question marks - *?*
RAID Controller
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) - I'm assuming is my video card driver.

I've downloaded NVIDIA drivers, drivers from Guru3d.com, Even drivers from PCChips.com. I can't find a driver that works, at all. I have even formatted my computer, to start clean.

I'm hoping someone can help me :upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to install chipset drivers, this will give you agp support,ide,
usb,,etc. You need to check bios and make sure that raid is off, if 
your not running a raid array. After all of this is done then install
the video card driver, if the chipset drivers are not installed your 
mobo doesnt know how to handle agp..and ide for that matter,
you are using generic windows drivers now..


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

So go to pcchips.com, and download all the drivers for my mobo?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes chipset drivers, didnt you get a install cd, if you have onboard
sound the driver will be on that disk, as well as chipset drivers.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm running the install cd now, this will be my second time. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I hope this is the problem.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Dont forget to go into bios and double check that raid is disabled.
You also need to make sure in bios that your video is set to agp not
pci...then you need to set agp apeture size, which with that card I 
would set it to 32, or 64mbs,,


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I ran the install cd. It installed tons of new stuff, VIA RAID tool. Stuff like that.

I went into Setup, and turned my PCI to AGP.
It was set for 64mb, so I left that alone.
I turned RAID to Disabled.

EDIT: Try and install Video Drivers? It still says Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes now try and install video drivers...
Your usb problems should go away when you install sp2.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, now this is the tricky part. I've installed atleast 10-12 drivers, and none have worked. How do I know which driver to install? (video driver, of course)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have the disk that came with the card? if not go here
www.nvidia.com the select drivers and find your card, download and
install driver.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

No, I don't have the disc for the card. The problem is I tried the nvidia drivers, they didnt work, but I'll try and install the 6 series driver.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I chose the 6 series, and when I was installing it, it lagged out for a sec, then rebooted my pc. When it restarted, it would load to the desktop, then reload again.

I disabled the driver, as of now, so I can run my pc normally. I don't know what it is with this driver, but hopefully someone can help.:upset:


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Update!

I installed the Geforce 6 series driver from NVIDIA.
I rebooted, after it installed.
It loaded up until my desktop, then it would reboot itself.
I booted in safe mode, uninstalled the driver, and restarted, and it booted fine in normal mode. (Also, when safe mode loaded my desktop, it came with a Microsoft Windows error, and said it believes the problem I had came from GeForce FX 6200)

Back to the drawing boards.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Try this:
Download driver version 84.21 It's a little dated but should work well with XP SP1 (BTW, you really should consider installing SP2)

Uninstall all Nvidia video/display drivers through control panel.

Reboot and hit F8 to access the advanced start menu as if you were going to boot into safe mode. From there choose "VGA Enabled". Once booted, disable your antivirus and install the 84.21 driver package.

Once complete, reboot into normal mode.

Post back with your results.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

I uninstalled all drivers.
Restarted my pc, and Enabled VGA Mode.
While end VGA Mode, turned off anitvirus, and began the install for the Forceware.
While the install was running, near the end, it would refresh my screen every 5-10 seconds. This went on for 10-15 minutes.
I finally got to the screen where it says "To finish install, must restart" so I said okay, cool. Turned my computer off, and rebooted.
It was loading in Normal mode, and then right before it loaded the desktop, it froze. It was the loading screen, which says 'Welcome'. It refreshed my screen for another 10 minutes, then I finally rebooted.

I'm now in safe mode with Networking. I hate the Geforce FX 6200.:upset:


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Still can't fix it. I hate this video card. Any suggestions on a new one?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

See if there's an option in the BIOS to disable the onboard graphics. That might be causing the driver conflict when you're installing the Nvidia driver.


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually, I took apart my whole pc. Cleaned everything (very dusty). Coughed for a few hours, and began to examine every peice of my compute, starting and finishing with the video card.

There were 4, im going to say capacitors, that were opened. It appeared they were forced open (blew up). So I took the video card out, and plugged my monitor into my motherboard. I installed the motherboard drivers again, and it runs okay. All programs and games start, there's no video lag outside of games.

So all in all, I think my video card blew up! How great is that? I hate the GeForce fx6200. Straight garbage.

I'm currently looking for a video card, $100-$150, AGP, and I think I'll be sticking with Nvidia.

I found this video card, but am still searching for a good one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143102


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Blown Caps huh, I haven't seen that much on video cards. 

What powersupply are you running? You'll need a bare minimum of a quality 350w for pretty much any card you buy above that 6200. I would recommend actually recommend a good Quality 400w.
This one is better than alot of 500w units.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103942

If you really want to stick with Nvidia then you should look at the 7600 instead of the 7300. Lower price yet better performance.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130076


----------



## Pr3lude (Feb 20, 2008)

How do I know what power supply will fit my computer? In the description of that power supply, they talk about rails. How do I find how many rails my pc has? is it just the +12v = 1 rail?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes. The rails are +3.3v, +5.0, +12v, etc. You'll find this info on the side of the PSU along with the make and model number of the PSU. Post all of that info here and hopefully I can use it to determine the size.


----------

